
How Police Body Cameras Influence the Way People Assign Blame - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/01/how-police-body-cameras-influence-way-people-assign-blame/580117/
======
snowflakeLTD
In summary, from the story, the body cam wearer is not seen commiting a crime
in the bodycam footage. a dash cam however visually depicts an individual
acting in a criminal manner. regardless of that person being a cop or
civilian, seeing someone doing something wrong assigns guilt, seeing the
perspective of the wrongdoer without them appearing in camera has no image of
a person to assign guilt toward.

